# artic cat h1 rear brakes



## yugoboss (Feb 4, 2010)

Trying to help a friend with rear pad replacement, but just cannot
get the piston in far enough. Any tips tricks, what am i doing wrong ?
Artic cat h1 650 utv.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

C-Clamp? And make sure the parking break isnt on... < made that mistake before.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

might need to open up the bleeder or the cap on the reservoir also.. if any fluid was added, the piston will only go in so far until the reservoir is full, and if you force it, you could blow a seal somewhere... trust me, I did that on my brute, forgot that I added fluid and blew brake fluid all out of the reservoir all over my garage when the seal blew... LOL


----------

